# So i just ate 5 triple baconators



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah, i did, and i think im gunna die, what do i do?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 18, 2010)

What the hell, dude?!?! LOL. I can't even fathom how many calories you just consumed!!! Haha. Was the last burger as delicious as the first?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2010)

As a Heart Attack Grill (see avatar) disciple, I respect your accomplishment.

As for what to do now, I can't say. I guess rest. I will tell you though, in about twenty minutes you're going to have to take a shit so massive a black hole my form in your rectum. Godspeed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2010)

Shit, I ate 4 bacon cheeseburgers from McDicks and felt shit, you must feel like death.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm surprised you're alive right now. When you're done shitting out your intestines, let me know if it was worth it!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jun 18, 2010)

That's going to be one hell of a shit when it comes time.


----------



## swayman (Jun 18, 2010)

6790 Calories
455 Grams of fat
1595 mg of cholesterol
50 grams of sugar


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

can i have your guitars when you shit yourself to death


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 18, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> Shit, I ate 4 bacon cheeseburgers from McDicks and felt Mcshit, you must feel like Mcdeath.


 
Fixed.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

so i just got off the shitter boys, not a pretty sight... im a little dizzy, im not doin that again...


----------



## Razzy (Jun 18, 2010)

This is the most ridiculous thread I've ever seen on any forum, ever.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

Razzy said:


> This is the most ridiculous thread I've ever seen on any forum, ever.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> so i just got off the shitter boys, not a pretty sight... im a little dizzy, im not doin that again...


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Jun 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> so i just got off the shitter boys, not a pretty sight... im a little dizzy, im not doin that again...


 
5 triple baconators and you only shat once? no, methinks you WILL infact be doing that again...take pictures bro.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

glassmoon0fo said:


> 5 triple baconators and you only shat once? no, methinks you WILL infact be doing that again...take pictures bro.


 i probably would take pictures if i had a camera to tell you the truth, i seriously think im gunna die tonight tho...my heads poundin, my assholes burnin and idk witch way is up...but " you know when its real"


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

do this again and be sure to take pictures hahaha i feel sorry for your shitter, and toilet


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 18, 2010)

Just drink a fuck ton of water, take some Pepto, and take it easy.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

what do you recomend for a burning asshole?


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

man it out.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2010)

yea i used to get the burning asshole all the time due to too much protein, its what you're experiancing now. Take a shower and get some water on that. You'll feel much better, Im dead serious btw.


----------



## theo (Jun 18, 2010)

my question is.. Whats a triple baconator?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> yea i used to get the burning asshole all the time due to too much protein, its what you're experiancing now. Take a shower and get some water on that. You'll feel much better, Im dead serious btw.


 thanks for the advice, im gunna go wash my asshole now


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

hahahahaha best thread this week


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 18, 2010)

dear.....god....


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> what do you recomend for a burning asshole?



Drakkar. It consists of a coating of the interior walls of the sphincter and anus.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 18, 2010)

theo said:


> my question is.. Whats a triple baconator?









This, but with another beef patty. I took a couple bites of a friend's double baconator once. I don't think I could make it through one burger. Three would surely kill me, and three triples would probably be enough for me to bury my corpse in my own shit.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 18, 2010)

oh my god hahaha poor guy.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

i normally get 1 baconator when i go to wendys and thats enough to make me shit abnormally, but 5 triples... thats like stacking 15 of what i eat between 2 buns.. id die


----------



## TomAwesome (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh damn, it was 5, not 3. Good god, man, do you have a death wish?


----------



## theo (Jun 18, 2010)

brutal... We dont have wendys in australia. Actually we do, but its an icescream shop


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2010)

Did my advice work?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

i just gott out of the shower now, shes startin to cool down, thnx stealth, but i can tell u one thing, im not goin to wendys for the rest of my life, i dont even feel like myself..it feels like im movin slower and stuff, like im high off of cholesterol, ugh..


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 18, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> yea i used to get the burning asshole all the time due to too much protein




Oops, maybe the OP _shouldn't _follow my advice.  ROFL.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

haha jesus dude, may i ask what lead to you eating this many in the first place


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

SevenStringSam said:


> haha jesus dude, may i ask what lead to you eating this many in the first place


 my friends dared me, and (im a weird fuck), i spent 40 bucks for a burning asshole, good investment eh?


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> im not goin to wendys for the rest of my life, i dont even feel like myself..it feels like im movin slower and stuff, like im high off of cholesterol, ugh..




Dude, I'm curious, how big are you? I have a bunch of huge friends and I can't even begin to imagine them eating 5 triple baconators. Height and weight please (in pounds, and kilos for our foreign friends. )

Did you do this as a dare or were your eyes really that hungry? _ EDIT: Ninja'd by OP_


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

okay what did you win from the dare?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Dude, I'm curious, how big are you? I have a bunch of huge friends and I can't even begin to imagine them eating 5 triple baconators. Height and weight please (in pounds, and kilos for our foreign friends. )
> 
> Did you do this as a dare or were your eyes really that hungry? _EDIT: Ninja'd by OP_


 6' and 200lbs, not that big of a guy lol (i dont know kilos)


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

shit your the same size and wweight as me but eat 15 times as much hahahahaha


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

SevenStringSam said:


> okay what did you win from the dare?


 i didnt win shit lmao, (well techniqley i did)


----------



## leandroab (Jun 18, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> yea i used to get the burning asshole all the time due to too much *buttsex*, its what you're experiancing now. Take a shower and get some lube on that next time. You'll feel much better, Im dead serious btw.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

hahahaha dude you should have thrown that shit at them for what you did cuz of their dare


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> i didnt win shit lmao, (well techniqley i did)




AHAHAHA, WIN!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

boys my vision is gettin blury, no lie, i might head to bed soon to sleep it off, im not proud of myself...


----------



## vlover (Jun 18, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> yeah, i did, and i think im gunna die, what do i do?



You are a God among men 

the buddha, if you keep it up


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 18, 2010)

holy shit, yeah im goin to bed


----------



## MJS (Jun 18, 2010)

You should have weighed yourself before eating them, after eating them, then again after shitting them out. 

You show that stomach who's boss and eat another one.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 18, 2010)

hahahahahahahaha this thread is win


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 18, 2010)

i gotta ask...did you have fries with it?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 18, 2010)

Glad it worked.


----------



## Bobo (Jun 18, 2010)

Liposuction?


----------



## ivancic1al (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## Thep (Jun 19, 2010)

Classy.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm actually concerned about him. What if he's dead? That would make an interesting newspaper article.


----------



## wlfers (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm pretty concerned too... I think it should be fine. Maybe a crappy next 12 hours?

I guess both literally and figuratively.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## 13point9 (Jun 19, 2010)

how you feeling now man?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

im feelin better now, thanks , well i just found my cat dead outside, which is kind of a bummer


----------



## 13point9 (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> im feelin better now, thanks , well i just found my cat dead outside, which is kind of a bummer



a BIT of a bummer? fuck man that sucks hard


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 19, 2010)

Rated this thread people, lol. Amazing.


----------



## Fzau (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> what do you recomend for a burning asshole?


 


BigPhi84 said:


> Drakkar. It consists of a coating of the interior walls of the sphincter and anus.


 


Stealthtastic said:


> yea i used to get the burning asshole all the time due to *too much protein*, its what you're experiancing now. Take a shower and get some water on that. You'll feel much better, Im dead serious btw.


 


BigPhi84 said:


> Oops, maybe the OP _shouldn't _follow my advice.  ROFL.


 
You dirty fuck  rep'd!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

13point9 said:


> a BIT of a bummer? fuck man that sucks hard


 yea his insides were beside him, and it was the best cat, that cat gave me fucken hugs man...HUGS...you know how many cats do that? not alot.not alot.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh damn, my comment was before I saw the dead cat-ness.  I love cats, poor thing, and poor you.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

well im sure hes in cat heaven now


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry about your cat dude. 

And dear god! I weigh a fair bit more than you and you just out-ate me. I could eat maybe 2 or 3 and be stuffed.
How the hell you managed to keep 5 down without barfing everywhere boggles my mind...

Just keep drinking water (your digestive system will need a LOT of it to digest that entire steer and sow you just ate) drink some pepto, and lie down on your left side in fetal position. You'll also want to have your room well ventilated for this. Basically you'll be experiencing some flatulence, which helps remove some pressure off of your stomach. It will smell like decaying pork and cow, so again keep a window open and some air freshener on hand.

Ive over-eaten plenty of times (you're talking to a guy that eats entire large pizzas all to himself) so I know how you feel. Right now you just introduced enough calories into your body in one meal to feed Ethiopia for a day. Your heart and liver are hating you for this so you're gonna feel dizzy, disoriented, lethargic, and even some vertigo.

After you crap a pile the size of the stegosaurus' in the first Jurassic Park, you will feel MUCH better.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2010)

And trust me when I say you should never do that again. Your heart is gonna hate you so much if you do. That much cholesteral can cause a heart attack.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 19, 2010)

most epic double post


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 19, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> Drakkar. It consists of a coating of the interior walls of the sphincter and anus.



OH DEAR GOD YOU WENT THERE....


As a limey ponce I have to ask: What's a Baconator? Or a triple Baconator?

Edit:

One of these?

http://www.wendys.com/food/Product.jsp?family=1&product=378

Holy Shit.....


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 19, 2010)

yep, he ate 5 of those


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 19, 2010)

oh man, I had a big mac and double quarter pounder after drinking last night and that was a bit much, I'd have actually died I think


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 19, 2010)

Pardon me, bud do you happen to be a crab fisherman?


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> Pardon me, bud do you happen to be a crab fisherman?


 no i dont think so lmao, i wish


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

if you read this post, please visit my cat appreciation thread in memory of my cat


----------



## Cynic (Jun 19, 2010)

Run off those chins, Hot Cakes.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Run off those chins, Hot Cakes.


 i dont understand


----------



## 777 (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> I just ate 5 triple baconators





You disgust me...


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

777 said:


> You disgust me...


 oh c'mon, its not as bad as the time i ate 20 snack wraps


----------



## Necris (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> oh c'mon, its not as bad as the time i ate 20 snack wraps


By the power vested in me, I declare you an honorary American citizen.


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> what do you recomend for a burning asshole?


 

Ice cream


----------



## ShadyDavey (Jun 19, 2010)

fretninjadave said:


> Ice cream



Vanilla Ice Cream?


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 19, 2010)

what part of ns are you from? If you need someone to check on you I'll swing by if you're in halifax, haha...I might even bring you a frosty for dessert


----------



## AhsanU (Jun 19, 2010)

swayman said:


> 6790 Calories
> 455 Grams of fat
> 1595 mg of cholesterol
> 50 grams of sugar



Wow, that's my caloric intake for about 4 days..

Congrats to the OP, you are a true man amongst us.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> what part of ns are you from? If you need someone to check on you I'll swing by if you're in halifax, haha...I might even bring you a frosty for dessert


 HAHAHA, im about an hour and a half away in pictou county , id love a frosty right now , FUUUCK


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/122180-cat-appreciation-thread.html


----------



## fretninjadave (Jun 19, 2010)

ShadyDavey said:


> Vanilla Ice Cream?


 

HAHAHA


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 19, 2010)

tell the story of the 20 snack wraps


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 19, 2010)

i know what you mean by feeling like you're slowing down. i used to eat bk everyday(cuz i worked there) when i was 15 and aftera few months when i would eat and then walk home, i felt like my heart was saying fuck you and my legs were harder to move foward. of course it took my twice as long to get home everytime this happened


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

SevenStringSam said:


> tell the story of the 20 snack wraps


 ok so i was out with my friend rob, (back when i used to smoke the ganja) and i went into mcdonalds super high and asked for 20 snack wraps, they were debating whether to sell them to me and i started to get upset at them, i started shootin off to the manager and she called the cops so i peaced right outta there, my friend rob went to the drive in 4 times and orderd 5 snack wraps each time, id eat the 5 then go back, after a half hour im done of them and i feel like death like last night, i went into the bathroom at the nearest subway and puked and shit everywhere, i paniked and threw my clothes in the garbage and ran out of the subway bathroom half naked, and then rob drove me home, that my friend, is the night i quit smoking weed.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 19, 2010)

dude you are fucking epic hahahaha


----------



## leandroab (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> ok so i was out with my friend rob, (back when i used to smoke the ganja) and i went into mcdonalds super high and asked for 20 snack wraps, they were debating whether to sell them to me and i started to get upset at them, i started shootin off to the manager and she called the cops so i peaced right outta there, my friend rob went to the drive in 4 times and orderd 5 snack wraps each time, id eat the 5 then go back, after a half hour im done of them and i feel like death like last night, i went into the bathroom at the nearest subway and puked and shit everywhere, i paniked and threw my clothes in the garbage and ran out of the subway bathroom half naked, and then rob drove me home, that my friend, is the night i quit smoking weed.




Fuckin...



WOW...


----------



## t3sser4ct (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> that my friend, is the night i quit smoking weed.


But apparently not the night you quit stuffing your gut beyond capacity with horrible food. The weed was probably better for you.


----------



## thegagebass (Jun 19, 2010)

WHOA all at 1 meal!!!!! i though i was a man when i ate 2 1/2 at one time.... you sir are a better man


----------



## anthonyferguson (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so so impressed by this thread. Never before have I belly laughed at something on SS.org, and I probably never will again. Any more interesting food anecdotes to share?!


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

tonywozere said:


> I am so so impressed by this thread. Never before have I belly laughed at something on SS.org, and I probably never will again. Any more interesting food anecdotes to share?!


 this one might gross you out, it involves my mom, she got loaded a couple years ago on easter, it was pretty bad, my brother took a shit in the bed she was sleepin in, (dont ask me why) my mom was half asleep layin there not knowin what was goin on, i said " mom josh shit on your bed" shes like "WTF, no way jarett" im like "way" shes like "its just chocolate" she picked up a peice of my brothers shit and ate it. i kid u not. i think about it everytime i see my mom....u ate my brothers shit....u weird fuck...


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 19, 2010)

thats a fetish in germany.... and 2 girls one cup


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> ... that my friend, is the night i quit smoking weed.



What?!? That's just crazy talk... Without weed, you wouldn't have that cool story. 

Throw in some alcohol & sex and that would have passed for a Tucker Max story.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

MJS said:


> What?!? That's just crazy talk... Without weed, you wouldn't have that cool story.
> 
> Throw in some alcohol & sex and that would have passed for a Tucker Max story.


 well marijuana gave me partial anxiety and depression and it wasnt workin for me anymore, and i have hypertension now and my vision gets fucked when i get high now


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jun 19, 2010)

Ok, I was laughing my freakin' mouth off until I got to the chocolate part...

STILL GETTING MY NOMINATION FOR THREAD OF THE YEAR


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

VicerExciser said:


> Ok, I was laughing my freakin' mouth off until I got to the chocolate part...
> 
> STILL GETTING MY NOMINATION FOR THREAD OF THE YEAR :lOl:


 yea i went a bit far with that, but its a real thing, and i wanted to gross ppl out


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 19, 2010)

since this thread has had a good outcome, me and my friend travis are goin to attempt to eat two 4 foot donairs and inform you guys


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 19, 2010)

Perhaps Im alone on this, but all this talking about baconators is making me hungry for some. Maybe Ill break the record and eat 6....


----------



## Dan (Jun 19, 2010)

Honestly, a thread of this magnitude should be stickies 

Each week you should eat something even more proposterous than the week before and report back lol


----------



## Cyanide_Anima (Jun 19, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 19, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> since this thread has had a good outcome, me and my friend travis are goin to attempt to eat two 4 foot donairs and inform you guys


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Just drink a fuck ton of water, take some Pepto, and take it easy.



The pro, Ladies and Gentlemen.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2010)

I have a challenge for you my good sir....

6 subway Italian BMT sandwiches loaded with EVERYTHING all on jalapeno cheddar bread. (that will teach you the meaning of burning asshole right there)

Do that and be immortalized forever in the realms of gluttony....


----------



## Dan (Jun 20, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> I have a challenge for you my good sir....
> 
> 6 subway Italian BMT sandwiches loaded with EVERYTHING all on jalapeno cheddar bread. (that will teach you the meaning of burning asshole right there)
> 
> Do that and be immortalized forever in the realms of gluttony....



Used to work at Subway, I was challenged to that. Ate them all with extra jalapenos and chipotle sauce. 

my ass the next morning though


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm fucking starving now.


----------



## Demiurge (Jun 20, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> I'm fucking starving now.



Go back to the previous page and read the poop story again. I was eating breakfast while reading the thread... and... I'm done.

Thread is epic nonetheless.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 20, 2010)

Cyanide_Anima said:


>



It's got what plants crave.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 20, 2010)

so, me and travis tried to eat 8 feet of donair last night, we did not accomplish it...i ate 3 feet and he had about 2 and a half, and we threw up on the last bit of donair...damn brownrigg talked me into havin some drinks with him, it wasnt the best night , i dont drink much either, im a pussy when it comes to drinkin, so here i was on the ground of my livin room pukin up 3 feet of donair, and brownrigg was laughin his fucken ass off (yea real funny) so i get up out of a fucken puddle of donair liquid and asked travis to square off ( i dont think i was bein serious) but i ended up sacking him and he was in my kitchen all bent over sayin he felt he was going to puke, well he did, all over the left over donair, so brownriggs face is buried in a pile of puke and donair and im on the ground semi passing out and i hear this fucked noise from outside, sounds like an alien or some shit, so we went outside swingin and yellin and travis accidently busted me in the mouth, and those are the basics i can remember 

i woke up this mornin and my semi decomposing cat was on my door step...wtf...


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2010)

Dude, me and you gotta hang out sometime....


----------



## leandroab (Jun 20, 2010)

Mr. jaretthale78, you are the most epic person alive in this Earth...

Holy sucking shit


----------



## Alberto7 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no words for this thread. You would've topped it off with some pictures of your dump the next morning. Cool stories bro, you're probably the most epic human being to have ever lived!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2010)

ever see Boondocks when they ate the Luther? 

well one day in college we each got a baconator and we got a box of crispy creme donuts... i think you know where this is going...

we thought we were gonna die too... 

don't do that again or you might.


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 20, 2010)

This thread is like a train crash. I'm horrified but I can't. look. away.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 20, 2010)

Chuck norris who?


----------



## snuif09 (Jun 20, 2010)

this threas is fucking awesome

and i need a sammich right now


----------



## MJS (Jun 20, 2010)

This seems like one of those threads where someone eventually ends up dying from eating something on a dare and everyone feels awkward because they're not sure if it's okay to laugh or not.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2010)

i laughed at the dude that posted the thread about mocking indians and falling in a fire...


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 20, 2010)

MJS said:


> ...not sure if it's okay to laugh or not.


Hint: it's okay.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 20, 2010)

MJS said:


> This seems like one of those threads where someone eventually ends up dying from eating something on a dare and everyone feels awkward because they're not sure if it's okay to laugh or not.


i dont die alright, it just doesnt happen


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 20, 2010)

ghstofperdition said:


> Dude, me and you gotta hang out sometime....


 LOL, r ya sure you want to do that?


----------



## Antimatter (Jun 20, 2010)

So here I was, browsing the forum, and I see a thread. "So i just ate 5 triple baconators"

How could anyone do that and not die


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 20, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> LOL, r ya sure you want to do that?



Yeah......just dont puke on me though.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jun 20, 2010)

I totally want a baconator right now, but i have to be massively high to even think about making it through just one. I'm 5'10 and a double quarter pounder is like a day and a half worth of food for me.


----------



## The Somberlain (Jun 21, 2010)

That's my height and that's nothin'. I suppose I'm a "more seasoned" eater


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (Jun 21, 2010)

To sum of this whole thread:


----------



## sunbasket (Jun 21, 2010)

That's quite a bit of, erm, volume of matter you'd be taking in, definitely.

But there's got to be a fucking legal distinction between what is known as a Double Quarter Pounder and "Food". I bet if you read deep down somewhere McDonald's Corp. would say something about said Double Quarter Pounder being "Food" quote unquote, or something basically some line that cops out their liability like: "_in our opinion_ the McDonald's Double Quarter Pounder is a great way to start the day"

Tastes like Food. Must be Food. FOOD? Food substitute guys. 

God damn it. Time to go get a Double Cheeseburger. If you don't eat real food, do you shit real shit?




stryker1800 said:


> I totally want a baconator right now, but i have to be massively high to even think about making it through just one. I'm 5'10 and a double quarter pounder is like a day and a half worth of food for me.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 21, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> That's my height and that's nothin'. I suppose I'm a "more seasoned" eater
> nothin eh?....


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 21, 2010)

i dare you to eat 10 kfc double downs


----------



## Faded Grey (Jun 21, 2010)

You sir, win.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 21, 2010)

SevenStringSam said:


> i dare you to eat 10 kfc double downs


 they dont sell them hear, i wanna try one so bad


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 21, 2010)

FIND SOME AND EAT 10 hahahaha


----------



## Origin (Jun 21, 2010)

Fucking jesus, those are good but I can't eat them anymore since I decided not to be a fatass


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 21, 2010)

Good east coast lad.

This thread reminds me of back in the day when Micky D's had the daily mcvalue thing and Mondays were Big Macs for $1.75. I threw a 10 down on the counter and polished off 5 big macs in like 20 minutes. But my school only had 50-minute lunch breaks, so after 15 minutes walking there and 25 ordering and eating, I had 10 minutes to get back to school. So I ran. I was like 30 seconds late and when I got there I was sweating like a pig and emitting that trademark post-mac aroma and the only seat left in class was directly in front of this super-hot girl I was crushing on like mad. I shit you not, it's like she knew exactly what had just went down cuz like 15 seconds after I sat down in front of her, I heard her whisper, "you're so gross". And that was before I started ripping ass and feeling the wrath of the searing anus brought on by the type of protein overload that this thread is all about.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 21, 2010)

JeffFromMtl said:


> Good east coast lad.
> 
> This thread reminds me of back in the day when Micky D's had the daily mcvalue thing and Mondays were Big Macs for $1.75. I threw a 10 down on the counter and polished off 5 big macs in like 20 minutes. But my school only had 50-minute lunch breaks, so after 15 minutes walking there and 25 ordering and eating, I had 10 minutes to get back to school. So I ran. I was like 30 seconds late and when I got there I was sweating like a pig and emitting that trademark post-mac aroma and the only seat left in class was directly in front of this super-hot girl I was crushing on like mad. I shit you not, it's like she knew exactly what had just went down cuz like 15 seconds after I sat down in front of her, I heard her whisper, "you're so gross". And that was before I started ripping ass and feeling the wrath of the searing anus brought on by the type of protein overload that this thread is all about.


 your not gross , i love you


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah I used to eat jack in the box everyday when I worked there. Even when I worked maintenance Id end up smelling like jumbo jacks. That shit comes out of your pores. And given the fact Im a fat guy, that is a LOT of sweating out junk food. Given that women have a more sensitive sense of smell I may as well have become a eunich. Thats the quickest way to live a lonely life....


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Jun 22, 2010)

Razzy said:


> This is the most ridiculous thread I've ever seen on any forum, ever.


Then you have not witnessed the horror of the Buttsplosions thread!


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 22, 2010)

You should be awarded a manliness award.


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 22, 2010)

jaretthale78 said:


> so i just got off the shitter boys, not a pretty sight... im a little dizzy, im not doin that again...


 
Why did you not videotape the shit? I wanted to play "Guess How Many Courics it weighs!"

Wait, you're from Nova Scotia?! I thought it was disgustingly muggy yesterday for some odd reason...


----------



## matty2fatty (Jun 22, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Wait, you're from Nova Scotia?! I thought it was disgustingly muggy yesterday for some odd reason...


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 22, 2010)

You know EXACTLY what I'm talking about!


----------



## SevenStringSam (Jun 22, 2010)

son, i just had 6 philly cheese steaks and just got off the toilet. in the process i heard my dad dying of laughing and asked if i survived hahaha


----------



## josh pelican (Jun 22, 2010)

Once your ass gets better, come to Dartmouth and we'll have hot sauce contests.

Once in a while I place orders for things that are stupid hot. I even have hot popcorn...


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 22, 2010)

SevenStringSam said:


> son, i just had 6 philly cheese steaks and just got off the toilet. in the process i heard my dad dying of laughing and asked if i survived hahaha


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 22, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> Once your ass gets better, come to Dartmouth and we'll have hot sauce contests.
> 
> Once in a while I place orders for things that are stupid hot. I even have hot popcorn...



Me and my dad used to have those kinds of contests when I was a kid too. We would get a huge jar of those small hot yellow peppers and just keep going until the jar was either empty or the other person gave up. I eventually became a champ at that shit. Right up until the next morning when it came time for all that to come out. Im pretty sure I had a flamethrower for a sphincter at that point.

But Ive loved spicy food since then and while I have a moderate tolerance to spicy food, I would love to do contests like that again. Just make sure you bring a lot of toilet paper and some ice cream...


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 23, 2010)

You guys need to get together and challenge Adam Richman from Man vs. Food to some challenges.

What the hell is it about someone eating way more than any human is supposed to eat that's so damned entertaining?

I don't know, but this is my favorite thread and that's my favorite show on TV.


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 23, 2010)

I told the people at my work about this....

It started an argument about, "Which is harder to understand: The "how" or the "why"?"


----------



## potatohead (Jun 24, 2010)

This is just insane. I can eat a double baconator combo, biggie sized, and maybe like a chicken wrap on the side, and I am 6' about 250. That's maybe what, 2 triple baconators, tops?

I feel shame


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok it's official; Im a fatass. 
I just had my first triple baconator combo, biggie-sized, and it did almost nothing for my hunger. Im convinced I could eat 3 of those things before I feel anything close to full.

The downside to eating that awesome burger? So far Ive managed to clear everybody out of the living room, and was then told I have to stay in my room with the door shut and my window open.

I expect the neighbors by my window to complain next. As Ive said in another 
thread, you can almost hear my 
flatulence sound like it's oinking and 
mooing at the same time. This is all from just ONE triple baconator. I imagine that if I attempted to beat OP's record of 5, Id probably explode and half the neighborhood would melt from the resulting noxious fumes. 

So yeah, these burgers are like a sweet ambrosia, but oh so bitter in the belly. Stay away from the juicy deliciousness of beef topped with bacon, topped with more beef, topped with more bacon, topped with even more beef, gooey melted cheese and bacon. If you can.....


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 26, 2010)

Edit: sry accidental double post....


----------

